# Gaining Followers



## Ravefolf (Mar 4, 2015)

Tips and trick for getting flowers? on like DA, FA, FB, Ect. 
So I asked this question on facebook and 90% of the answers were porn..... please please please don't answer that way...

What I have so far
1) Post everyday if you can
2) Do raffles/giveways


----------



## chanda95 (Apr 6, 2011)

Honestly I think this is a personal preference. I find both methods extremely annoying to be honest and pretty much block views from people who do these. On the other hand .. I have seen people FLOCK to pages that do raffles/giveways. I guess it's the lure of free stuff. I am not convinced that people will stay a follower of your page unless you are constantly doing those raffles though and I am not sure what the legalities of doing it are either. I am probably not the one to ask my FB interaction and following is very limited and restricted to only those who are friends and family and their associated FB pages.


----------



## lizzieth (Jun 3, 2015)

The platforms I mainly use are Facebook and Instagram. From what I see from the "successful" accounts, they do have consistent content and sometimes have raffles/giveaways. Another thing you can do is keep on connecting with other people --- maybe in the form of likes or relevant comments. 

Personally, I would check someone's feed out if he or she left a relevant comment on my feed (and by relevant, I mean not spam). More so if he or she engaged me in a conversation.

I hope that helps!


----------



## SuddenLife (Jun 2, 2015)

Fanart. :') 
Okay, that was just as useless an answer as the porn one, but I am still surprised that my crappy Skyrim-fanart is still being favorited on DA almost weekly, while better pieces just sit there catching dust. I can kind of understand it though, seeing your favorite character represented by artists is fun. 

Things that might actually be of use to you could be;
- Put the links in signatures. You don't have to be very prominent about it, but just having your page below every post might just invite people to click on it. Maybe a small banner above it, giving a glimpse of what to expect.
- On sites like ArtStation and deviantart, being active in the community can help too. Not in the sense of 'please check out my work' but just being around. 
- Taking on requests can help too. For example; if you were to make book-covers for those sites where you can publish your own stories and make sure you are credited by the writer, that too can help and they might recommend you to others.


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I follow one artist on FB. Why....because he is helpful and interesting and kind and encouraging to all his friends on there, and he is a master artist. Give people a reason to follow and they will follow.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

TerryCurley said:


> I follow *one *artist on FB. Why....because he is helpful and interesting and kind and encouraging to all his friends on there, and he is a master artist. Give people a reason to follow and they will follow.


Harrrump... and you don't follow me out there why? ROTFLOL!

D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

I just got on to your FB page and clicked on "Follow". I was going to befriend you but could not find the friend button. Is it me or is that the way it is set up?


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Are you on the Bushcraftonfire page.. or the Art From the Bush page Sis? PM me and I will add you as a friend.. I might have too many to get new ones (FB puts a limit I think) unless I initiate it

D

*PS - Never Mind.. I friended you  You just need to accept*


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Awwww -- such a sweet FB picture you have. We are now friends.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks Terry  I'm honored

D


----------

